# Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?



## Carpcrack98 (31. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,
würdet ihr sagen, dass Karpfen auch auf Faulschlamm fressen?
Ich befische nähmlich einen See, der meistens ca. 2 Meter tief ist und wo der Boden meistens aus Faulschlamm besteht. 
Ich frage mich nun, ob es was bringen würde dort meine Köder (also Pop Ups) auszubringen.
Schonmal im Vorraus danke für eure Antworten!#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Probier es aus. Ich hab aber auch schon an manchen Gewässern im tiefsten Schlamm Karpfen gefangen. Wenn das ganze Gewässer schlammig ist, dann bleibt denen ja auch nichts anderes übrig als auch im Schlamm zu fressen.

Und irgendwo muss der modrige Geschmack von den Dingern ja auch herkommen. Kein Geflame bitte, ich ess sie selber natürlich nicht!


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Sicher dass es Faulschlamm ist?

Die meisten Carp-Hunter haben höllisch Angst vor Schlamm und suchen wie verzweifelt nach Sandbänken und harten Stellen. Meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn, von der Zuckmückenlarve zu Teichmuscheln und zig anderen Nährtieren lebt alles im Schlamm, jedoch nicht im Faulschlamm.

Oft wird dann wenn der Schlamm schwarz ist sofort gesagt dass es Faulschlamm sei, aber so einfach ist es nicht.

Faulschlamm ist es nur dann wenn darin kein Abbauprozess mehr stattfinden kann weil kein Sauerstoff mehr enthalten ist, dann kann dort auch nichts leben und dann werden da auch die Karpfen nicht fressen.

Ist es jedoch einfach nur weicher schwarzer Schlamm kann er durchaus voller Leben seinund dann fressen die Karpfen da garantiert.

Am einfachsten findet mans raus wenn man irgendwie an ne Handvoll Schlamm rankommt, reicht er faulig/nach Schwefel/faulen Eiern ist es def. Faulschlamm. Tut er das nicht und man findet evtl. sogar ein paar Tierchen ists auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

genau, wenn da karpfen drin sind und der gesamte untergrund aus schlamm besteht, fressen sie da natürlich.
gibt es aber bereiche in dem gewässer, die einen anderen untergrund besitzen würde ich eher da angeln...


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Faulschlamm ? Sind deine Karpfen Neue Neozone - solche von der Art die im Medium Schwefelwasserstoff leben können ?


----------



## rainerle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Dere,
Knispel und Grubenreiner haben es schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Schlamm ist nicht gleich Schlamm. Auf Faulschlamm zu Angeln ist ungefähr genauso produktiv wie den Boilie in der Güllegrube vom ollen Bauer Willhelmsen zu baden. Hat man jedoch Schlamm welcher "arbeitet" und z.B. als Basis für Zucki's dient ist das fast ein JackPot.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

also die Karpfen fresse meiner erfahrung nach lieber auf hartem grund als auf Schlamm
aber das ist wie so vieles beim Karpfenangeln gewässerabhängig
wenn es in einen gewässer 95% schlammgrund gibt fressen die fische natürlich auch darauf
aber es gibt halt auch gewässer wo der großteil des grundes hart ist da würde ich nicht an weichen stellen fischen, da die fische genug nahrung auf dem harten boden finden
ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!
Manchmal ist es aber auch so, dass die Karpfen auf schlammigem grund fressen warum wieso?
ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen
evtl. weil diese region sehr nahrungsreich ist
aber kann auch an anderen sachen liegen

aber das ganze gilt nur für schlamm
nicht für FAULSCHLAMM dort fressen die Karpfen garnicht
also fakt ist: probier es aus man kann es nicht genau sagen ob die Fische auf schlamm fressen
und noch ein tipp:
fische auf schlammigem grund nie mit einem sinker alleine
sondern wie du es vorhast mit einem popup oder einem snowman, welcher langsam absinkt
bei einen sinker allein zieht das blei den köder mit in den schlamm, was das fangen ünmöglich macht


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Faulschlamm kommt gar nicht so häufig vor und ist natürlich fischleer. Schlamm (insb. mineralischer Schlamm beim Schwemmfächer) ist nahrungsreich und sollte einen Versuch wert sein. Ich halte Schlamm grundsätzlich für produktiv, auch wenn ihn viele Angler aufgrund der Präsentationsmöglichkeiten meiden. Sollte ein See einen harten Boden besitzen und nur ein kleines schlammiges Gebiet, würde da mindestens eine von meinen Montagen liegen.


----------



## rainerle (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

@ Chris
So schaut's aus - das ist m.E.n. meist ein Bringer.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Erlebnis aus dem letzten Jahr:

2 x habe ich eine Stelle an einem Altarm der Naab gefüttert.

Ich bin mit der Wathose rein und habe den Grund abgetastet und vor einem Seerosenfeld harten Grund in Form von feinem Kies gefunden. Da habe ich zielgenau gefüttert und es war dann auch enorme Fischaktivität an dem Platz. 

Die Bissanzeiger blieben an dieser Stelle aber stumm.
Einen schönen Schuppi habe ich einige Meter vor der Kiesbank im knietiefen Schlamm gefangen. 

Warum? Keine Ahnung!

Davon ab:
Im typischen Karpfenweiher bei mir in der Gegend gibt es keine harten Stellen, da gibt es nur Schlamm... Karpfen werden dort auch gefangen


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Leider funktionieren die tollen Rigs von den englsichen Karpfengöttern nicht so gut im Schlamm ;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> fische auf schlammigem grund nie mit einem sinker alleine
> sondern wie du es vorhast mit einem popup oder einem snowman, welcher langsam absinkt
> bei einen sinker allein zieht das blei den köder mit in den schlamm, was das fangen ünmöglich macht



Nich bös gemeint aber da ist ein Denkfehler drin:

Wenn das Blei den Sinker in den Schlamm zieht nutzt auch ein Floater nichts da dieser genauso am gestreckten Vorfach runter gezogen wird.
Man kann aber entweder das Vorfach verlängern, das Blei am Seitenarm montieren und in jedem Fall ein leichteres Blei verwenden. 40 Gramm reichen wenn sie im Schlamm stecken locker für den hackeffekt. Ich hatte es in einem überlegten Moment schon dass die Fische tlw. das 130 gramm Blei nicht aus dem Schlamm gekriegt haben und ich dadurch eine extrem beschißene Bißanzeige bekam, also lieber leichter....

Die Tiefe wie weit dein Blei einsinkt lässt sich leicht bestimmen, knüpfe statt dem Vorfach einen dicken weißen Wollfaden ans Blei, an der farbe des Fabens kann man dann in etwa die Einsinktiefe ablesen, dementsprechend dann Vorfach länger oder Seitenarm.

Wobei man bedenken muss das auch einiges an Anfutter und das meiste der natürlichen Nahrung IM Schlamm ist, nicht darauf. Wenn die Karpfen bis zu augen im Schlamm stecken und nach Zuckis wühlen kann ein 10cm. über dem Schlamm schwebender Boilie leicht ignoriert werden....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Tach ihr Experten. 



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Faulschlamm ist es nur dann wenn darin kein Abbauprozess mehr stattfinden kann weil kein Sauerstoff mehr enthalten ist, dann kann dort auch nichts leben ...


Leider völlig falsch - aber alle stimmen munter zu. |uhoh: 

Erstens finden im Faulschlamm sehr wohl Abbauprozesse statt (wenn auch anaerobe), zweitens gibt es dort sehr wohl Leben drin (teilweise sogar massenhaft).
Beispiel: Tubifex (Schlammröhrenwürmer) sind genau auf die Bereiche mit sauerstoffreien Schlamm angepasst. 

Und ja - die Karpfen fressen nicht nur gelegentlich, sondern sogar bevorzugt dort (weicher Grund und proteinhaltige Massen-Nahrung). Denn auch die Karpfen sind an diese Lebensweise angepasst und kommen relativ gut und lange ohne Sauerstoff aus. Und nach dem Bad im anaeroben, spült sich dann auch der Karpfen mal gerne die Kiemen durch - und zwar an der Oberfläche, um die Kiemen frei zu kriegen (von Anglern gerne auch als "Rollen" bezeichnet)!


----------



## Carpcrack98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das alles Faulschlamm ist, da man sofort Gase aufsteigen siegt, z.B. wenn man reingeht. Rollende Karpfen habe ich bisher leider noch nie gesehen. Es soll sie aber ca. 500 Meter weiter geben, wo auch eine Badestelle mit Sandgrund ist (übrigenas auch der einzige harte Boden im gesamten Gewässer). Würde das dann bedeuten das sie bei mir garnicht in meinem Abschnitt sind? Desweiteren gibts massenhaft Schilf und Seerosen. Wer ihn sich mal angucken will sollte mal bei Google Earth nach dem Wentowsee in Nord-Brandenburg in der nähe von Zehdenich suchen.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Seerosen sind ein absoluter Karpfenmagnet! Versuch es dort und lass die Bremse zu ;-)


----------



## meckpomm (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> Ich wollte eig schreiben das der sinker wenn das blei nicht mehr tiefer sinkt der sinker immernoch schwung hat und halb in den schlamm einsinkt (vorrausgesetzt das vorfach ist lang genung)
> ein popup jedoch verliert sofotr den schwung weil er ja auftreibt und schießt somit nicht in den schlamm
> alternativ hat den gut ausbalancierter snowman der sehr langsam absinkt und somit auch nicht in den schlamm schießt
> wenn es keins von beidem sein soll gibt es noch die "slow sinker"
> die wie der name schon sagt mit dem haken langsam absinkt und im prinzip auf dem schlamm schwebt


 
Aha... Hast du das auch selbst mal ausprobiert?

Viele Angler denken sich ihre Theorien zu Schlamm zurecht und machen sich das ganze einfach: Sie angeln auf festen Stellen am Grund.

Damit Schlamm in natürlichen Gewässern entsteht, muss erstmal auch irgendwas Organisches auf den Grund liegen. Das sieht man auch, wenn man mal im Frühjahr in schlammigen Gewässern tauchen geht, da ist das Wasser oft noch klar. Dort liegt dann allerhand Blätter, Schilfreste, Seerosenreste, Stöckchen etc. übereinander und nur wenig Silt. Dort drauf bleibt auch das ganze Futter liegen. 

Viele testen die Schlammtiefe auch mit einem spitzen Bankstick, Stock oder ganz modern einem Prodding Stick. Der wird dann mit Schwung reingedrückt, dass man Schwierigkeiten bekommt, den dann wieder rauszuziehen. Schon ist der Schlamm dann 50-60cm tief. Dass aber ein Blei deutlich leichter ist, wird vergessen. Ein Blei, auch ein schweres, sinkt nur wenige Zentimeter ein. Sollte es wirklich 30cm oder mehr einsinken, dann würde man es auch nicht mehr vom Ufer rauszuziehen können, weil man dann ja das Blei mehr oder weniger über/ in den Boden ziehen würde... Bei warmen Temperaturen arbeitet die Schlammschicht und dehnt sich etwas aus. Ich hab mit normal langen Vorfächern ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht...

Aber muss muss eben auch die richtigen Stellen finden. Das ist absolut nicht einfach, bringt aber oft Erfolg! Einfacher ist es natürlich mit dem Echolot irgendwelche festen Stellen zu sichen, aber ist da irgendwelche Nahrung? Nicht alles was fest ist, ist muschelüberwachsen. Reine Sandwüsten bieten auch keine Nahrung...

Insgesamt sind die Chance in flacheren Regionen im Schlamm erfolgreich zu sein, besser als in tieferen Regionen. Was tief und flach ist, kommt immer u.a. auf die Jahreszeit, die Wassertrübung und die Wetterlage an. Meiner Erfahrung nach meiden Karpfen sauerstoffarme Regionen doch eher, wenn sie genug Alternativen haben.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Carpcrack98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Also wegen klarheit des Sees... 20cm Sichttiefe und das wars. Der ganze See ist zwischen 2-3 Meter tief und hat relativ starkes Planzenwachstum weil da früher von ürgenwelchen dummen Bauern Dünger reingekippt wurde. Nochma sowas und der See kippt. Allerdings bessert es sich...


----------



## makki (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Moin,
Matze Koch hat auf einer Fisch&Fang-DVD (Seitenwahl am Kanal) auch mal das Thema angesprochen:
Am Rand, also noch auf hartem Boden, von kleinen Schlammlöchern gibt es massenhaft Kleintiere, dort stehen die Chancen nich schlecht.
Gruß,
makki


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Ich mache es mir bei schlammigen Böden recht einfach mit der Platzwahl. Ich ziehe ein schweres Blei langsam über den Grund. Kommen dabei richtig fette Blasen und wömöglich auch noch Schlammfetzen mit hoch, dann suche ich so lange weiter, bis nur noch kleine Bläschen aufsteigen.

Auch wenn sich diese Methode jeder wissenschaftlichen Begründung und sonsitgen Lehrmeinungen entzieht, bin ich damit bis jetzt immer gut gefahren.


----------



## bream (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

also mein hausgewässer ist ein wehr, wobei es imemer schlammiger wird, umso mehr es auf das wehr zugeht. dort werden aber auch regelmäßig karpfen gefangen. 
was ich im schlamm allerdings mache, ist, dass ich ein sehr langes vorfach (auch an der selbsthakmontage) benutze, da das blei (meist 89g) auch in den schlamm einsinkt und sich somit das vorfach verkürzt. solltest du also mit einem 15cm vorfach angeln, würde ich dir davon abraten. ich fische meistens vorfächer zwischen 35 und 45cm.


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfen auf Faulschlamm?*

Faulschlamm ist durchaus ein fängiger Untergrund,allerdings sollte man
bei längerer Hitzeperiode einen Test mit der Stipprute machen ,da sich unter Umständen Schwefelwasserstoff  über dem Grund sammelt dann
geht gar nichts mehr,möchte es nicht pauschalieren aber an einigen meiner Stammgewässer ist es so.Bei der Festbleimethode verwende ich ein
60 gr Tirolerhölzel,keine pop ups die Karpfen buddeln eh den ganzen Grund um das Beifutter sinkt sowieso nicht so tief ein das es seinen
"Duft " nicht genug verbreiten würde.


----------

